# Soft stool



## JennC

Hi, 

Two of my male goats (5 months) have soft stool today and my doe (same age) is clumpy. Just got home from work to discover this. I'm going to call my vet first thing in the AM to get some direction. These are my first goats so I'm very new at this. I have pepto on hand to treat for this but I'm not sure how much to give. I read that you can give the human dosage on the label to them. Is this right? All are eating drinking and peeing just fine. Eyelids are dark pink. They are up & moving around as usual. They are fed Southern State grain for goats, unlimited hay and they have a salt lick. 

I'm going to take their temps in just a bit.

I also would like to discuss what I think caused this with you guys (the experts). We just bought the farm next door and now have 8 acres for the goats to explore. It was abanded for awhile and very overgrown. Before brining them over we had a lot of brush cut down and I could easily see what was left for them to eat. There was some milkweed but we got rid of it straight away. 
So I've been walking them over each week night and days on the weekends. Ive been doing this with them for a good few weeks now. So far their poo has been green pellets as normal as can be. 
Just recently they discovered the 6 apple trees on the property and have been going to town on them. I thought this was a nice treat for them but now I'm thinking it was a bad idea. I'm thinking the apple leaves gave them the loose stool. Does this sound logical? They never ate any of the actual apples. Or could it just be that they have a change in diet from all the new grazing time? I'm in eastern PA and the weather has been cooler all last week and now today it's upper 80s so I'm thinking this could be a factor too? 
I'm also concerned that they will get dehydrated. How do I know if their drinking enough water? 

When I call the vet tomorrow should I ask for a fecal sample to be done or am I jumping the gun here?
I'm thinking I can bring the labeled samples to her office on my way to work tomorrow if needed. 

Thanks for listening and glad to have you guys to go to for advice!! 

Jenn


----------



## ksalvagno

Change in diet will do that. I wouldn't treat for anything just yet. I like to give stuff like that a day and see what happens. A fecal test at the vet never hurts to do.


----------



## toth boer goats

Sounds like too much browsing, new things they are not use too. In other words, diet change too abruptly.
You can pull back on browse time and gradually increase each day. 
Feed some hay before letting them out, will help as well.

Also worms and cocci can also cause that.

Pepto yes, it is like human dosage 2x a day. Until you see, they are back to normal. But if they are just clumpy from feed change, they really don't need Pepto,but if it is runny then yes.


----------



## JennC

Ok thanks guys. Yes, I'm thinking too much change in diet. I will dial it back a bit and see how it goes. How long should I wait to see if it will clear up on its own before I try the pepto? 
One guys temp was 101.5.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is normal temp. I wait a day or two. Depends on how the stool is looking.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep a day or two, along with feed decrease, that may be causing the issue.


----------



## JennC

Got it! Thanks again!!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Dont get overly worried about a change in poo if there are no other symptoms. All animals (like people) can eat something that doesnt sit well with them and a day or two of the scoots can be the results


----------



## toth boer goats

How are things?


----------



## ANurseswildflowers

I just got three new nigerian does...I'm a newbie. They all came from reputable breeders and have been up to date on everything. I too have one goat who is having loose stools. I highly doubt that is anything infection but it still worries me. She is alert and lively. There are some dead weeds and some grape vines they have been picking at. We have had them for three days and they really haven't been eating or drinking much and I have had to offer grain (barley, corn, and black oil sunflower seeds) just to get close to them...they are very skiddish and I can't even pet them...so possibly stress??? I know that is a different thread but I think they are going hand in hand. How do I get my goats to be happy and friendly if I can't even get close enough to pet them.


----------



## ksalvagno

ANurseswildflowers said:


> I just got three new nigerian does...I'm a newbie. They all came from reputable breeders and have been up to date on everything. I too have one goat who is having loose stools. I highly doubt that is anything infection but it still worries me. She is alert and lively. There are some dead weeds and some grape vines they have been picking at. We have had them for three days and they really haven't been eating or drinking much and I have had to offer grain (barley, corn, and black oil sunflower seeds) just to get close to them...they are very skiddish and I can't even pet them...so possibly stress??? I know that is a different thread but I think they are going hand in hand. How do I get my goats to be happy and friendly if I can't even get close enough to pet them.


You may want to start your own thread so you can get more answers.

It takes a lot of time and patience. You just need to spend lots and lots of time with them. Also taking a fecal sample in to the vet and have it tested to include coccidia wouldn't hurt. Stress can bring on a parasite load.


----------



## JennC

Hi toth!

I cut back on the browse but stool is still loose with the two boys. It's getting better than it was but I guess it takes some time to correct. My doe has perfect stool. 

I just came in from the barn. They were running and playing together and seem fine otherwise. Everyone eating hay & grain & drinking fine. 

If its not better by Monday I should give the pepto? I'm trying to hold off as long as possible to allow it to correct itself. 

What do you think?


----------



## ksalvagno

I would take a fecal sample in to your vet. Make sure they also include coccidia. I like to know why my animals have loose stool before giving anything like pepto


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes, get a fecal done with the still loose stool goats. It may just be feed still, but to be safe, get the fecal so you know. 
If it is only the boys, maybe cut them back just a bit more.


----------



## JennC

Ok. Bringing a stool sample to vets office on my way to work tomorrow!


----------



## toth boer goats

How did it go?


----------



## goatiegirl

I am battling clumpy poo too and no parasites. Interested to hear what you found out from the vet.


----------



## JennC

They are only to have 30 min browse time per day!
10cc of pepto twice daily
2cc of probios (that stuff we have that looks like toothpaste) twice a day
Stool test came back fine


----------

